# Personality while in heat



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Pixie is 2 yrs. old and just came into heat. In the past she acted quiet and seemed to put on a few pounds. This time she is also very clingy and will sit at my feet, stare and wimpers till I give her hugs. My husband and sons already think the girls are spoiled with the attention I/we give them now. She also seems to want to go out more just for a "squirt". We have not had her fixed yet as we were going to have one litter. Her younger sister and our golden have been. Does anyone else notice different behavior?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If Gucci acts like that with me, it is because she is in pain of some sort, I do think dogs can have some similar pains to humans, like cramps, or GI cramps, etc., That would be my first guess, but they cant' talk, so its hard to say.



Kara


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know you were going to breed Pixie.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You may want to take her into the vet to check for a UTI or a uterine infection. Do you have all of her health testing done? Is she AKC registered? If you didnt show her, did you at least have someone who does show her go over her so you know her strengths, faults and weaknesses?
Please do your research before you breed- it will be hard to find homes for the puppies if you don't do whats necessary before you breed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great advice, Katie


----------

